# Ich möchte eine art Rahmen erstellen , aber wie?



## nikactforact (18. Juli 2007)

hallo , 

ich habe ein Bild welches so aussieht :







und da möchte ich eine art rahmen drum machen , weiss aber nicht wie

Das soll dann so ausehen :






Das hat ein freund gemacht damit ich euch zeigen kann was ich meine , kann mir da vielleicht jemand ein tutorial empfehlen oder mir erklären wie es geht
Wäre super nett

Danke schonmal         nik*


----------



## mreball (18. Juli 2007)

Kannst Du nicht Deinen Freund fragen der es gemacht hat, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## nikactforact (18. Juli 2007)

naj er kann das net so gut , ich brauch halt was was richtig gut aussieht sieht!


----------



## peymanmr (18. Juli 2007)

Hi,

also du brauchst für jedes Element am besten eine Ebene, da kannst du Farbverläufe, Texte, Schatten usw. zeichnen. Du kannst auch mit Deckkraft arbeiten, damit du diese halbtransparente Filtereffekt bekommst.

Gruss
Peyman


----------



## nikactforact (18. Juli 2007)

danke , 

aber ich bin echt ein neuling in photoshop , hat da jemand ein tutorial zu? wäre echt supper supper 

danke nochmals


----------



## Votura (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Weist du, dir die Grundlagen von Photoshop zu vermitteln würde hier echt den Rahmen sprengen.

Such dir doch ein paar Tutorials, von denen du zu genüge mit Google findest.
So wie es nämlich aussieht kennst du dich überhaupt nicht mit Photoshop aus den sonst würdest du nicht solche Fragen stellen.

Informier dich mal wie man neue Ebenen erstellt, Formen zeichnet und diesen Transparenten zuweist. Dann sollte so ein Rahmen wie du ihn möchtest keine Hexerei mehr sein.

Nichts für ungut ! ;-)

Gruss Votura

P.s. http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/basics_index.php hier sind einige Grundlagen, danach solltes du sowas locker hinbekommen.


----------

